# 2018 Kymco Mxu 450i



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

I figured I should add to the fun, and make a unit specific thread.

It's a 2018 Kymco Mxu 450i. Base model that I bought new. She is bone stock, save for the LED bulbs I replaced all the stock incandescent bulbs(except for the headlights), the LED pods on the front rack, and the strobe in the rear that I haven't quite figured a proper mount for. There is also a Battery Tender Plus permanent dongle on the battery.

The plow, is a 48" Black Boar universal jobber, lifted by a 2000lb Warn.

I am really hoping we get slapped with snow soon, so I can break everything.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

since your waiting for snow I'd be doing some reading in the ATV section here and try and learn from others mistakes so you don't have to make them all yourself.

Learn when to let off on the UP side for your winch so your don't stretch out your cable and then snap it. Many have learned this lesson the hard way in the middle of a storm. Have New Cable Claps ready if your winch breaks. Carry a ratchet strap so you can at least pull the plow up and go back home to fix the broken winch cable.


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

sublime68charge said:


> since your waiting for snow I'd be doing some reading in the ATV section here and try and learn from others mistakes so you don't have to make them all yourself.
> 
> Learn when to let off on the UP side for your winch so your don't stretch out your cable and then snap it. Many have learned this lesson the hard way in the middle of a storm. Have New Cable Claps ready if your winch breaks. Carry a ratchet strap so you can at least pull the plow up and go back home to fix the broken winch cable.


the toolbox on the front is going to obviously be my repair kit. It will probably be moved to the back, with two sandbags as soon as they call for measurable snow. I'll have; an extra belt, fuse collection, tire repair kit, 12v tire inflator, the stock repair tools, better versions of repair tools, 10' of stainless wire, winch cable doohickeys, tow strap, small ratchet straps, flashlight, an extra key, and a go-tread. Up front, will be a 1.25gal fuel can with fresh non-ethanol ready to rock. I'm working on a beverage holder for a thermos as well.

Currently, the top of the plow should equal the top of the toolbox, and that leaves me an inch further I can take the plow up for transit between driveways.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hand warmers will be your best friend


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

Well, we had our first snow of the season! 6" of the fluffy kind. They guessed 2-3 at most.

I had a single phone call, from a resident of the HOA that lives in Maryland who will be staying in his cabin Thursday evening, and wanted his driveway clear of appreciable snow before he arrives. It's a purely gravel drive.

At first I told him they were guessing a small amount, and warm weather for Wednesday. That plowing would probably not be wise for either of us. That changed when the storm shifted an hour later. They also dropped the overnight temps to below freezing, and daytime highs I don't think would be enough to keep a layer of ice away. Since he left the decision to me, off I went.

It took me 28 minutes, I had no clue what was under the snow, so I had to take my time, find my edges, and figure out where to put the snow so that it was out of the way.

This Black Boar plow does better than I thought it would. It will curl snow nicely, that's for sure!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

nice, 

I have had 1 snow plowing event this year and that has been all.

Only plowed 2 drive ways and at my house didn't plow at all.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Virginia is a beautiful state. In my next life I may move there.


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVries said:


> Virginia is a beautiful state. In my next life I may move there.


We see a lot of you canuks, generally around the resorts, in this part of Virginia. It's too dang hot for me here lol.


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

sublime68charge said:


> nice,
> 
> I have had 1 snow plowing event this year and that has been all.
> 
> Only plowed 2 drive ways and at my house didn't plow at all.


This could very well be our only snow for the year. I'm kind of sad about that, to be honest. My older brother lambasted, and said the plow would ruin the quad, and that I'd be better served shoveling our 200' tear drop shaped drive by hand.

I pushed the drive(while zeroing the height and angles) in about 15 minutes total. He can suck it, and my non-destroyed shoulders and back! He still lives in EC too.


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

I checked the road leading up to his cabin, upon his request. I’d say I made a good decision to plow for him. Other than the very last part of the drive by the shed, it’s all clear. Everyone else still has about 2-4” packed wet stuff now. Tomorrow, his reluctant area should be mostly clear.

my drive still has a full inch that I left behind, because the property hardly gets direct sun :/


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Libarata said:


> We see a lot of you canuks, generally around the resorts, in this part of Virginia. It's too dang hot for me here lol.


Massanutten is our place for March break. Ski one day golf the next.


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

DeVries said:


> Massanutten is our place for March break. Ski one day golf the next.


I worked the big zip line and snow tubes there for two years(2012-15ish). It's a 45 mins from our house. Im about three miles from I-81 on the outskirts of New Market. Our paths may have crazily crossed!


----------

